# Blogger Experts - Help with XML/XSL RSS Feeds from Blogger to website



## rmb (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,

I'm working on my site on the news page, and basically I want to publish RSS feeds on my newly created blog on http://stereofxmusic.blogspot.com/ via xml/xsl to my site, so that everytime I publish a new feed/story it will update my site automatically dynamically.

I think I can do it ok, but all I need to know really is how do I find the raw XML data in my blogger account, well maybe not raw XML as it should be already converted to something more readable than XML like for example:

http://www.artsjournal.com/artsjournal1/visual.xml 

I did try exporting the xml file from blogger but it didn't reall work, not exactly what I was looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## rmb (Jul 9, 2008)

After many hours of searching, I found what I was looking for, and the answer was right under my nose! - As usual


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Can you tell us how you fixed it so that other can learn from you.


----------



## rmb (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, of course! Sorry about that..  

The raw xml file in blogger will be at the address "http://yourblogspotaddress.blogspot.com/rss.xml

I am using Dreamweaver, Windows XP and PHP (WAMP) for my site, so as the live RSS feed is driven by XSL. 

In Dreamweaver, on my news page, saved as .php first, then select from the menu 'Create New XSLT Fragment', it asks for the URL, you put it in and you will find it brings up the XML structure. So on your new XSL page, type in your headlines which you want to display, like the Heading, date, decription, link etc, then highlight the individual item, style it as heading/class or paragraph, then drag the repeating item from the XML structure on to it... 

Preview the page to make sure that all the items are correct in the XML structure, if not you may have to play around with them till you find the right ones. Once you got all that right, make that a repeating region, to display all the stories (and at the same time you will be able to limit how many stories to display with a little bit of php code) then last but not least, on the actual webpage where you want to diplay the stories (not the xsl page), I went to my dreamweaver bindings panel and selected 'XSL Transformation' to transfer the data to the news page from the XSL page.

As I am still working on this site, it is not officially live yet, but I have put up a test version of the home and news page, you are welcome to view this on the following link:

http://www.stereofx.za.net/portfolio/test/music_pages/music_news.php

So now all I have to do is wright my story on blogger, and it updates my news page automatically, and feeds all my subscribers at the same time (not that I have any yet lol) 

I hope my instructions were clear, if not please let me know if you don't understand anything and I will be more than happy to re-explain!

Good Luck


----------

